# This seagull is eating pigeons



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Hi to everyone,

A friend of mine start feeding a huge flock of feral pigeons probably 2 months ago, she goes at least 3 times a week, she mentioned to me that she saw this seagull eating a pigeon one time, first I thought that was because the bird was sick, My friend told me that when she saw the seagull the bird was already dead. 

She mentioned the same thing a few times now, and today she said that she saw when the seagull was chasing all the birds, and that is how the seagull attack and kill the pigeons, she was telling me that she is seeing that mostly every day now, I couldn't believe it, I don't know what to say or to do, I don't walk around that area, because is far from my work... but I wonder if is something normal, are the seagulls predators for pigeons? I feed some flocks too but if I see a seagull I don't let them get close to my pigeons, I saw one seagull attacking a pigeon in front of me one time, and I chase that seagull but I never heard about seagull eating pigeons, I just think is horrible, poor birds cars kill them in the city, people hate them and still have to deal with this?

Any suggestion? she can't move the flock from there because according to her they are there for a very long time, they are many homeless around that area, and she said that sometimes the birds follow one of the homeless...

Is just hard for my friend to watch that every day, any advice?

Ivette


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

The seagulls usually eat insects, worms, fish, etc. The four year gulls are known to eat small birds too like small ducks, in that case pigeons can be a prey too. 

I really don't know whether this is common or the gull started this because it was deprived of its natural common food. If this is one single seagull then it might be an exception. I hope the other seagulls won't start following the act.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

There was a video on _YouTube_ within the last two years of a _pelican_ swallowing a live pigeon, while a crowd of people stood around and watched. (This was in England). I didn't -- couldn't -- watch the video. 

The only thing I can think of is that if she sees a seagull chasing a pigeon, for her to loudly *clap her hands* (with her hands cupped, so that it makes a _plosive_ or loud popping sound. This should alarm the pigeons and set them to flight. (I have seen pigeons in Cologne take flight when a motorcycle made noise even from a block or so away, or from some similar noise, such as a car door slamming).

I would think that an alert pigeon could outmaneuver and outfly a seagull. But, I'm not an expert on seagulls versus pigeons.

Larry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I can see a seagull picking out a small young or sick pigeon and eating it,They pretty much eat anything, they love the big dumps, I can only imagine what they eat out there...ekkkk.. not a nice thing for a human to stomach, mother nature can be gross sometimes.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

I didn't watch the videos, but thank you for let me know about this, every time I feed ferals and I watch any seagull close, I stay until the seagulls are gone, that is sick, they should be fishing instead of kill birds, anyways, I appreciate the information and I guess nothing to do about the mother nature... 

Ivette

Ivette


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Pigeons are not so skilled in flying in the coast. I actually saw one that looked like he was "flocking" with the seagulls. He followed them around and ate with them, but he always stayed a bit on the back when they were flying. I'm guessing sea winds aren't exactly the best. I think a pigeon could easily be killed.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

conditionfreak said:


> This kind of stuff happens all of the time in nature. Disgusting as it is. But no different than a lion eating a gazelle.
> 
> These will upset you and if you are easily disheartened, do not watch them.
> 
> ...


 You know, Condition...I mean...is any of that really even necessary ? At the end there you claim how disturbing it is to see people's reactions. But seriously...is there a point to directing folks here to any of those ?

Ivor: this terrible thing is happening. Any advice ?

Condition: here's a video of (among other things) a Cow eating a Chick.



What the heck are you thinking ? What the heck is the point, really ?

Just too strange...too strange.....


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

It doesn't look like something strange to me. Conditionfreak was just pointing out more examples (and he said above them that you shouldn't watch if... blah blah).


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Jaye, its called opening people's eyes to how nature actually works. Everyone seems to think that the world is full of rainbows and smiles, sorry folks that isn't how it works, I personally think its a good education for those that think we can just step in and stop thinks. NEWSFLASH: People are also animals, we aren't any better than anything you see in those videos.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The video of the cow eating the chick was really cruel. Those idiots set it up. If you look close, you will notice that the chick was tied, and couldn't get away. At the end, the cow broke the string. So that is sick. They actually enjoyed watching that. I agree with Jaye. You could have mentioned the videos without posting them. I only saw the cow video, and that was enough. I thought surely a cow wouldn't eat a chick. What does that say about people who will do that?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pawbla said:


> Pigeons are not so skilled in flying in the coast. I actually saw one that looked like he was "flocking" with the seagulls. He followed them around and ate with them, but he always stayed a bit on the back when they were flying. I'm guessing sea winds aren't exactly the best. I think a pigeon could easily be killed.


Actually Pawbla, where pigeons originated from, they lived on the windy cliffs that overhang the sea. They are very strong flyers.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Since the posting of these video links was reported as an offensive post, I feel I must reply here. While I, personally, find these videos extremely disturbing, I must point out that Conditionfreak did warn people:



> These will upset you and if you are easily disheartened, do not watch them.


I further don't see any real value in having posted these links but can't really say that it is or was any violation of the board rules.

Thus, the post stays, and those that want to look at the videos can and those that don't look have probably done themselves a favor.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Incidentally ..*

You CAN report these videos as offensive and/or animal abuse to Youtube. They actually do a pretty good job of taking down stuff that really shouldn't be there. You have to have a Youtube account to do this, but the account is free, and reporting videos does work.

Terry


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I have indeed reported these and several dozen other videos on youtube, as offensive and staged cruelty. There are much much worse things than these on there.

As to those offended by these videos. How do you know what the links show? How do you know they are not actors in costumes and made up as cartoons? How do you come to the conclusion that I didn't actually misname these postings, and that they are political advertisements? 

I'll tell you how. You watched them. Even after I wrote what they were about and warned you that they were disgusting.

Sanctimonious hypocrites. 

This is nature. Kids learn this stuff in kindergarten. It is on the Animal Planet stations, as well as almost EVERY TV station, at one time or another. There are literally hundreds of threads on this site, describing in detail hawk attacks, raccoon attacks, and the like. The news channels are full of videos showing humans being treated as bad as this. By both man and nature. Do you not watch the news? Do you send them nasty letters telling them to quit showing war scenes? Disabled veterans? Earthquake victims? Crime videos? etc, etc?

I issued a warning. More than one (disgusting and disheartening, and do not view if it will upset you). Yet, you still CHOSE to view it/them.

What is it with the name Jay? It is my middle name and I believe I will change it. There is something about it that makes people weird. Are you two actually one person, using a shill account? You seem to run together often.

Why did you even come to this thread, after seeing the title? Which I did not initiate.

I know why and you know why.

What in the world is wrong with how God made this planet and the living things on it? Did HE make a mistake? Did HE do something that you believe is evil? Could you have done it better?

I have been in the military for 8 years and a policeman for 27 years. I have had relatives die. I have put to sleep dogs I loved as family. I get tears in my eyes when a hawk gets one of my birds and eats it alive. I mourn each and every pigeon that never comes home from a race or training.

But I understand that this is our world. I do not shy away from it. I have not kept it a secret from my sons. I will not keep it hidden from my grandchild. Fore warned is fore armed. I do not even kill spiders found in my house. I capture them and take them out into the woods. To be honest, my wife would squash them in a second, if I did not stop her. She thinks I am silly because of my regard for the life of even the smallest and most hated of living things.

But, I digress.


I was trying to show the original poster, and whomever else that doesn't understand how nature works. That the original premise of this thread, was not a unique or abnormal thing. It is nature and the way God intended it to be.

Or it would not be.

Now, go harass someone else. You are getting pretty good at it, judging by your past encounters on this site.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I have voluntarily deleted my posting of the youtube links. I hope that Jaye will delete his posting, where he quoted and re-posted them. In infinite wisdom.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Matt Bell said:


> Jaye, its called opening people's eyes to how nature actually works. Everyone seems to think that the world is full of rainbows and smiles, sorry folks that isn't how it works, I personally think its a good education for those that think we can just step in and stop thinks. NEWSFLASH: People are also animals, we aren't any better than anything you see in those videos.


All of that is fine...if that was the point I was arguing. But it isn't whatsoever. Matt... you are arguing a completely DIFFERENT POINT and one not germane to the thread, really.

This isn't a thread about *"post your examples of how nature and people can be cruel "*. Nor is this thread entitled *"the cruelties of reality - man-up, and live with it"*...nor is it:*"stop being a wimp and deal with it : some of the finer examples caught on camera !!!"*

Unless I missed something (?)...I didn't see that this was what the thread is about.

*My* point being...ConditionFreak's posting of these clips *OFFERS ABSOLUTELY NOTHING TO THE DISCUSSION AT HAND (or quite honestly, any subject that I have come across on this board).
*

Thus...it is just bizarre, pointless, tasteless, non-constructive, non-informative, and reprehensible. 

I find that anyone who posts such clips and then comes back to claim "hey, really, really - I find this as troubling and uspetting as the rest of you (truly, I DO !) ....BUT here it is anyway, because...." 

....is just really being disingenuous. This is nothing particularly new....just perhaps the latest and possibly most egregious example.....

And quite honestly...the relative zeal with which he and some others here seem to be defending it is just.... cruelly baffling....


----------



## NYBOY (Sep 15, 2009)

Thank you Conditionfreak! I am one of the people who thought crows where good protection agaist hawks. I would feed my leftover pigeon food to them at end of the day. Now I still want them around ,but know to be more careful. I guess if any living creature is hunrgy enough, it will eat anything to stay alive.


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

I live on the coast where there are may ferals, every morning before work hubby and I while away te minutes or so watching the pigeons and the seagulls feedig together.They do't seem to take much notice of each other, although I have seen a seagull kick out at a pigeon which got too close.BUT this is a place where people come to give food to the birds and food is plentiful.

Maybe in other circumstances where food was in very short supply, the pigeons would become prey to the seagulls?

Also I thought the videos posted were just pointig out that in nature, some species eats other species.And I thought, if it is a natural occurance, while not nice to see, it is no differece to me eating a tuna salad, just because I am able to open a can of tuna, which is more delicate to us, if I could not maybe there would be video of me swallowing whole a live tuna fish after catching it?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

The very simple answer to your question was posted right above your post...

Because it offers absolutely nothing constructive to the discussion at hand...its intent is not to educate nor inform nor contribute, really. Merely an unnecessary digression to a thread started by someone looking for help...a digression which, quite honestly...has now sunk this thread, probably....(again, nothing new if Forum history serves).

"Hey...psst...wanna see something really horrible ? Not one example...but a whole buncha ones ?"

"See...I know, I know....wasn't that just terrible ? Awful, awful...I agree...I can hardly say how awful it was....!

But that's nature for ya'......let's watch it again"

LovesPijies (and others)...your points fall apart when one asks this simple question: how does posting a link to video of what may well be a staged situation where a cow eats a defenseless chick...offer anything whatsoever to this discussion ? 

And in regards to the commentary of TA (who I respect, admire and appreciate immensely).... I would just like to ask : so, if it is OK with YouTube.... then it is OK with the Forum ? 

Because, quite honestly....it isn't very difficult at all to find clips of all sorts of cruelty on YouTube which doesn't get flagged for a long time or never seems to get flagged, really. Vids of folks shooting pigeons, slaughtering chickens and turkeys, catching and restraining and abusing animals for a good ol' laugh (hey, let's see what happens if we take this XXX and YYY !!!"), etc. There are a few um..."series" videos which were popular about a year or so ago concerning pigeons which I seriously cannot even write the title of (because that SURELY would trespass Forum rules and get _me_ in hot water). But those were certainly illegal activities, and they stayed up for a hecka long, long time despite a concerted effort on the part of many to have them removed via the typical YouTube avenues. They might well still be there, because myself and others just became so frustrated with their apparent continuance despite considerable protest, that I couldn't go check any longer after a while....

My point being, I have always felt that the standards here are a bit more elevated than on places such as YouTube....so, keeping in mind that administering and moderating a forum of this size and scope is a considerable feat, I would respectfully suggest maybe that _if_ this is the yardstick being used....it might be something worthy of reconsideration/revisiting by the moderators and such.....

As for where Ivor's thread has now gone...it's just incredibly unfortunate, really. 

The woman was just asking for some useful input & advice.....


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

Jaye said:


> The very simple answer to your question was posted right above your post...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know that it's true..........I for one had NO IDEA that a pelican could eat a pigeon until the video of it (as in the link) was in the news a couple of years back.While there were maybe enough links for people to get the idea, nasty though it was, I found it informative when I first saw it.

The link to this thread, as I see it, is that many things eat pigeons which people may not be aware, as the OP was asking whether it is normal for seagulls to eat pigeons.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

It is great that we have a youtube expert on here. One that is familiar with, and has "checked" all of the past years disgusting and vile animal cruelty videos on that site (and now this one) personally.

I applaud those from San Francisco, that continue to police our United States and its problems. Never being in doubt about what is right and what is wrong, and sooo willing to point them out and correct them. With whatever legislation, law or criticism THEY deem appropriate.

I thank you Jaye, for making us all more aware of our failings and pointing out how we should act.

You do it so eloquently and with colors, no less. Thank you, thank you. I am a better person now. Having been spat upon and humiliated and corrected by you. I just wish there were more like you. Maybe a whole city or state full.

Oh to dream...


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

conditionfreak said:


> It is great that we have a youtube expert on here. One that is familiar with, and has "checked" all of the past years disgusting and vile animal cruelty videos on that site (and now this one) personally.


OK, there's a pattern here and all we are doing is banging heads against the wall. Once again, and for the last time, actually...the simplest of my questions has not been answered. 

What we get instead is a personal attack, a suggestion that I am somehow trying to...what ?...force my own beliefs on others ?.... or be some sort of internet policeman ?....and a rant against (for whatever reason) the place where I live...

These are very familiar-sounding rants in America today, mind you...and certainly fair to say they are off-topic, no ?

...as I said, this thread has digressed rather unfortunately....

I will make only one final observation. And I do imagine that the irony of your comment above isn't lost on most members here.

Your own quote begs the question: Is it really ME who combs YouTube to come up with such a stash of videos, Condition ?

Because I would observe that this thread seems to shows the opposite...and makes one wonder how (or why) a person would actually manage to to dig up this stuff in the first place ? (not to mention then wishing to share it).

The arguments put forward for the purposes these images serve, here, particularly in the context of this thread...remain specious, at best.....


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Yea, yea. Cast aspersions all you want. This thread had no problems until you and your alternate screen name, came here and started complaining about me (again).

I voluntarily deleted my links and asked you to do the same. Since you so gleefully quoted them and provided them for all to click on, even if mine were deleted by me or by the administrators.

Yet, you have not. Why? You are obviously posting savvy. With all of your eloquence and coloration.

Me thinks thou doest protest too much.


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

I think the videos were added to illustrate that YES, seagulls will eat pigeons, along with a variety of other animals. Nothing more shocking than what is seen on "Life" or Animal Planet on a regular basis. If people are shocked and/or disgusted by these acts they should not watch them. Conditionfreak did caution people not to view them if they were squeamish. Having worked at a variety of wildlife rehabs and seen how nature (and humans) wreak havoc on pigeons, nothing is a surprise or shock to me. 

And we all know the sophomoric humor of some posters on You Tube. Nothing new there.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well the cow eating the chick was nothing more than animal cruelty. That chick was tied on a string and couldn't get away. Those sick idiots that did that should be chewed up by a bigger cow. And to post that act of cruelty, said a lot more about the human race than it did about the cows preference for poultry. And if no one else minds this kind of thing being posted, and finds it interesting, rather than upsetting, than I just don't know. But I think that the posters questions could have been addressed just as well, without posting the links to those kinds of things. We all know that in the animal kingdom, many different kinds of animals do kill or eat other animals. So what's the point in watching it? Do we have to see it to believe it? Wasn't necessary, or helpful. Just distasteful. Lots of things go on in nature, but much of it is in bad taste to post. But then, that would be up to an individuals capacity for discernment. Guess it just depends on your taste.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Still waiting for you to delete the links you provided in your first post. Ya know. The ones you found so distasteful and disgusting.

But of course, you are used to them. As you said, you have for long periods of time, went on youtube and continuously checked the disgusting videos there. Hoping and praying that they would disappear. But you kept finding them there. Each and every time you "checked" on them.

Tell me. How did you know they were there and what they contained? What were you looking for that you found them? What were you looking for on youtube? Cartoons? Videos that did not contain life as it is, or were you looking for that "something special" you crave? So that you could have a cause?

Or was it all accidental? Like looking at the cow thing here. You just had to look because you couldn't believe it? How many other videos have you "looked" at, that you couldn't believe.

You may not like my facing real life head on. But at least I am honest about it. Unlike you.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

conditionfreak said:


> Still waiting for you to delete the links you provided in your first post. Ya know. The ones you found so distasteful and disgusting.
> 
> But of course, you are used to them. *As you said, you have for long periods of time, went on youtube and continuously checked the disgusting videos there. Hoping and praying that they would disappear. But you kept finding them there. Each and every time you "checked" on them.*
> Tell me. How did you know they were there and what they contained? What were you looking for that you found them? What were you looking for on youtube? Cartoons? Videos that did not contain life as it is, or were you looking for that "something special" you crave? So that you could have a cause?
> ...


CF...Some of us do spend time on YouTube, flagging cruel videos. One perfectly sweet video can lead to one that is totally the opposite. When I find one, I often send the link to the bad bird club or Pigeon Angels and ask for help in flagging.
Honestly...it could be a full time job of a small company and so it can be overwhelming and disheartening. Still...doing something is better than doing nothing. For me...mostly it's to keep kids from getting ideas about copying what they view ...you know...*monkey see...monkey do*....without totally understanding why it's so wrong.

Ivette...I am reminded of the UK gull that helps himself to chips, form the quick mart and then splits the bag open and shares them with the pigeons waiting outside the door. Gulls are like humans. There are some I'd like to know and others...


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Larry_Cologne said:


> There was a video on _YouTube_ within the last two years of a _pelican_ swallowing a live pigeon, while a crowd of people stood around and watched. (This was in England). I didn't -- couldn't -- watch the video.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is that if she sees a seagull chasing a pigeon, for her to loudly *clap her hands* (with her hands cupped, so that it makes a _plosive_ or loud popping sound. This should alarm the pigeons and set them to flight. (I have seen pigeons in Cologne take flight when a motorcycle made noise even from a block or so away, or from some similar noise, such as a car door slamming).
> 
> ...


also a video of a seagul catching a pigeon and drowning it.. seems that today pigeons are becoming lunches to almost everything that eats meat..
poor pigeons wish they knew how to defend themselfs..
crows attack hawks..etc.. but pigeons ..
specially the number of birds in the flock and that they cant defend themselfs.... 300 bird on one hawk... hawk would run for his life..
if nature turned on them...over night.. pigeons should be changin soon..before its lil too late.. no wonder pigeons been representing peace everywhere in the world cause thay so mellow..well behaved, friendly.....


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Again, there is such a huge problem with this because MOST people here are bleeding hearts and have no real clue about how nature works. Why do so many things eat pigeons? Because there are tons of them out there to eat!!! Its a type of built in population control. How many things eat lions/tigers/bears, can't think of any other than humans. You ever notice the things that don't get eaten produce at much slower rates and there are less of them? Holy cow!!! Population dynamics and genetics, amazing what understanding the world one lives in can do to explain all these natural phenomena that so many find so disgusting. For those complaining about the cruelty I sure hope you don't eat ANYTHING, not even plants. Plants are living things too, keep harvesting them and stuffing your face and before long there won't be a planet left for you to live on and complain about. As they say, IGNORANCE IS BLISS, looks like thats where many of you live. Just to address the 'cow' video, if the dang cow didn't want to eat the chick he wouldn't have eaten it whether its tied up or not.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Matt Bell said:


> Again, there is such a huge problem with this because MOST people here are bleeding hearts and have no real clue about how nature works. Why do so many things eat pigeons? Because there are tons of them out there to eat!!! Its a type of built in population control. How many things eat lions/tigers/bears, can't think of any other than humans. You ever notice the things that don't get eaten produce at much slower rates and there are less of them? Holy cow!!! Population dynamics and genetics, amazing what understanding the world one lives in can do to explain all these natural phenomena that so many find so disgusting. For those complaining about the cruelty I sure hope you don't eat ANYTHING, not even plants. Plants are living things too, keep harvesting them and stuffing your face and before long there won't be a planet left for you to live on and complain about. As they say, IGNORANCE IS BLISS, looks like thats where many of you live. * Just to address the 'cow' video, if the dang cow didn't want to eat the chick he wouldn't have eaten it whether its tied up or not.*





You miss the point.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> You miss the point.


He sure did....


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

No I didn't, you two make it sound like the people opened the cow's mouth, shoved the chick in and then the cow swallowed it. I do notice you had nothing to say about the rest of the post though, do you agree finally?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Matt Bell said:


> No I didn't, you two make it sound like the people opened the cow's mouth, shoved the chick in and then the cow swallowed it. I do notice you had nothing to say about the rest of the post though, do you agree finally?


You are STILL missing it, and the rest of your post wasn't worth commenting on.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Jaye said:


> And in regards to the commentary of TA (who I respect, admire and appreciate immensely).... I would just like to ask : _so, if it is OK with YouTube.... then it is OK with the Forum ? _


_Absolutely NOT_. My point was that anyone who feels these videos should be taken off YouTube should go there and report the offensive videos. Sometimes videos can get taken down in just a few minutes. Other times the videos stay. 

Terry


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Why have you not deleted your posting that provides the links I originally posted but voluntarily deleted myself? I suggested that you do that, many hours ago. You have read my suggestion and you have posted several more times on this thread. So, it is not that you did not read my suggestion and it is not that you didn't have time to.

I can only assume that you like them here. For reasons of your own. You found them so unnecessary and disgusting. But even after I deleted them. You continue to provide them here.

Why?

I know why. For the same perverse reasons you have in the past visited youtube for these types of videos. Over and over again (according to your own words).

I'm really beginning to worry about your motives here and there.

Do you even HAVE pigeons?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Yesterday I saw in the Discovery channel, Seagulls chasing whole packs (or schools ?) of Starlings just like the hawks did. I guess it would be the same when it comes to pigeons too.


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Whoa. . . that cow video was messed up. I shouldn't have watched it. But, you did warn me that it was disgusting, so it was my fault for watching it. Maybe I'm just a big ole softy but it almost made me cry  .


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Crab_Shrapnel said:


> Whoa. . . that cow video was messed up. I shouldn't have watched it. But, you did warn me that it was disgusting, so it was my fault for watching it. Maybe I'm just a big ole softy but it almost made me cry  .


Especially where it was an act of animal abuse on the part of the people.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

It almost made me cry also. Obviously the cow has sort of been trained to do this by its owners. They staged this for the camera and knew this would happen.

There seems to be grass around for the cow to munch on in the video, but I wonder if the cow was originally very hungry when it happened the first time? Is this just an isolated case of bovine conduct, or do cows have this as an often seen behavior?

I have goats and horses and there is no way they would act in this manner. I have never owned cows. But this behavior seems out of the norm in my opinion. Although not totally strange to me, after years of seeing and hearing of strange stuff in nature.

After all, there are humans (at least one for sure) that subsist on eating road kill. I saw a man that on TV that loves it and specializes in eating road kill that ran the gambit from dead skunk to dead hawks. He prepared meals and had friends over to dinner and they ate this stuff, knowing what it was beforehand.

There is even a series about the various foods people eat all over the world, that grosses me out just thinking about it. I believe his name is Andrew Zimmerman or something like that. One persons crazy is another persons delicacy. College kids have eaten live goldfish for decades, and some people (I have heard this but refuse to believe it) actually eat liver and cow intestines! (sarcasm here)

As some of you may know, I am a vegetarian. But I only became one in the last couple of years. It just "got to me" finally, after consuming meat lo these many years. I understand the natural inclination of people to eat meat and do not begrudge those that do (almost everyone). But it is not for me anymore. But how would one feed their dogs or cats, without feeding them some form of meat? Without making them unhealthy. I do believe it is unhealthy for humans to not eat meat, but it is a choice I have made for me. I do not advocate it to others. I just do what I must do to be at peace with myself, in that regard.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

conditionfreak said:


> It almost made me cry also. Obviously the cow has sort of been trained to do this by its owners. They staged this for the camera and knew this would happen.
> 
> There seems to be grass around for the cow to munch on in the video, but I wonder if the cow was originally very hungry when it happened the first time? Is this just an isolated case of bovine conduct, or do cows have this as an often seen behavior?
> 
> ...


Only one point on which I have to disagree _"I do believe it is unhealthy for humans to not eat meat"_. Not at all, human beings can have completely normal and healthy life being a vegetarian.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Only one point on which I have to disagree "I do believe it is unhealthy for humans to not eat meat". Not at all, human beings can have completely normal and healthy life being a vegetarian.


Absolutely. The proof is the many adults in the public eye that were brought up on a vegetarian diet and are in excellent health.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I think this thread has taken a bizarre twist!
Many times, people put up links with their opinion to prove their point - not uncommon. And that's what conditionfreak did. ***He also put a warning with those links*** and thank you, btw
I choose NOT to watch - I know it happens, but it upsets me to see it. I see enough sad things everyday at work.
*But the twist here that is irritating me is the graphic details that people are writing about *what they saw in the videos*, and don't like!!! AND, *adding other examples*  ----I didn't watch the videos, but with all the descriptions here - I didn't have to. Enough already! 
The warning was put before the links - if people chose to watch them, that was their choice and you really have no right to complain because the WARNING was there.
You can however ----complain to youtube (or whatever its called). And I commend the people that watch for these cruel and offensive videos on Youtube and report them.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I chose not to watch as well, whats the point.. so why is this turning into a debate? no likey, no watchey, If no like flag it on youtube. I learned that seagulls will eat live birds.. and Im not surprized by it.. thats about it..


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes, some gulls will eat pigeons, especially jouveniles, and those adultswho are compromised. I think it tends to be a pretty hungry gull that does this. I've
also seen gulls be protective of pigeons as well seeing them almost as 'buds'.

What to do? Bring food for the gulls or the especially vicious one. Bread, dog food kibble is better. Beyond that, nature is nature and can't be policed in a micro setting of feeding the birds. Things will happen when Ivor isn't there to chase away the gull and intervene. It's sad but true.

The links for the youtube videos are still up and I was able to click on the gull drowning link and found this link that I think folks will enjoy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiOHAaGNXkM&feature=related

And Ted P, shame on you.

fp


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

feralpigeon said:


> Yes, some gulls will eat pigeons, especially jouveniles, and those adultswho are compromised. I think it tends to be a pretty hungry gull that does this. I've
> also seen gulls be protective of pigeons as well seeing them almost as 'buds'.
> 
> What to do? Bring food for the gulls or the especially vicious one. Bread, dog food kibble is better. Beyond that, nature is nature and can't be policed in a micro setting of feeding the birds. Things will happen when Ivor isn't there to chase away the gull and intervene. It's sad but true.
> ...


 Now THAT video I like


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Msfreebird said:


> I think this thread has taken a bizarre twist!
> Many times, people put up links with their opinion to prove their point - not uncommon. And that's what conditionfreak did. ***He also put a warning with those links*** and thank you, btw
> I choose NOT to watch - I know it happens, but it upsets me to see it. I see enough sad things everyday at work.
> *But the twist here that is irritating me is the graphic details that people are writing about *what they saw in the videos*, and don't like!!! AND, *adding other examples*  ----I didn't watch the videos, but with all the descriptions here - I didn't have to. Enough already!
> ...


 Thanks for sharing that thought. 

I control the content of my diet, when it comes to TV, newspapers, Internet sites, etc. etc. I get uncomfortable when we start talking about exploring out of the main stream video material and encouraging people to watch, and then share how everyone is sooo mutually offended. It, all feels just a bit weird and creepy to me. What kind of "porn" will we share next, so we can all share in our mutual disgust ? Is it just me ?  

Too nice of a day outside, and watching my birds take a bath. I choose to focus on some good positive thoughts and images today.


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I choose to focus on some good positive thoughts and images today.


Good choice


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*OK .. I Think We Are Done Here ..*

Time to let this thread go, folks. It's closed now.

Terry


----------

